# Too Much MOLD? in culture???



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys...

I made a culture of dwarf white isopods... 

substrate is an abg type mix with crumbled up leaf litter.

I crushed and sprinkled very high end dog food over top of the culture.... and just for the sake of adding a cleaned mushroom i threw that in to see if they would eat it.

I opened the culture today and there looked to be A LOT OF MOLD!

See the attached picture...t his is my first time making a culture so i'm a bit worried... is tihs too much mold? should i remove it?

I dug around a bit under the mold and there seems to be a lot of dwarf white isopods... seems like the culture is doing well...

please let me know your thoughts...


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

When was the culture made ?
if there are a lot of iso it should be no problem.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

bakaichi said:


> When was the culture made ?
> if there are a lot of iso it should be no problem.


The culture was made on Sunday night....

there was no mold in there yesterday... it just exploded with mold overnight...

the culture does look like it is doing well considering it was made a few days ago... i am seeing activity.


Thoughts???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Isopod and springtail cultures are kept warm, moist, and stagnant. You are going to get some mold. Usually it's no big deal. Don't feed again until most of it clears out. You will quickly get the hang of how much you can feed and how often. If you try to remove it, you will probably be pulling a bunch of isopods out along with it.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I think you might of added too much dog food. I usually feed fish flakes and it looks like that with too much. Your isos will clean it up in a few days, no prob.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I put springtails in my iso cultures. I don't know if it's recommended or even a good thing to do but I like knowing that there's something that will eat the occasional mold that pops up in those cultures.


----------

